# Handcrafted rosaries



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

These are the latest sterling silver ones...I just listed them on ebay.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are really beautiful!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thank you tink! I will learn to make photos smaller!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are beautiful, sis!


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Very pretty!!


----------



## rubyx07 (Jan 18, 2016)

Gorgeous!! I would love to be able to make those, but yours are so beautiful!


----------

